# Pics of your Shoalwater



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

2003 19' Shoalwater TV with 150 yamaha TRP vmax.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

03 14.5 Cat with 50 hp Nissan


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful boats guys ! Lets see some more !


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

*OOOOH I have always loved the way those boats looked*



luna nueva said:


> 03 14.5 Cat with 50 hp Nissan


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

picked up yesterday


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

WestBay said:


> picked up yesterday


lets go try it out today


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats Westbay !! Good looking rig...


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

WestBay said:


> picked up yesterday


Thats a beauty Westbay. I was impressed by those at the boat show.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

*18 Flats*

I've had her for a little over a year, still in love with her.


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

WestBay said:


> picked up yesterday


what models that west bay?


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Jess said:


> what models that west bay?


Thats the new 19' cat. One of the sweetest looking boats made imho.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

sweet boats...lovin' the scooter


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

2008 21 cat, 200hp e-tec power pole xl, trim tabs, 3 live wells, garmin 498 

capt henry


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Jess said:


> what models that west bay?


19 Cat I have only taken it out once but am very impressed with it...I am still surprised how well it handles the chop...not to mention how shallow it will run.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

*18 Flats*

Here is my older 18 flats


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

*My 21 Cat*

08 21' Cat with Merc 225 PROXS...


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fine looking boat there West Bay. Same color option that I got. Looks like you upgraded on the coolers. Your right about the rough water. We were out Sunday drifting Peppers and I looked around and all the other boats had had enough of that chop and wind. Man, your going to love that boat.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

We head down to South Tx for weekend trips so the cooler upgrade was worth it to me. If you fish one day and put the boat back in storage I am not sure its worth the extra money. Plus, I can take these coolers on hunting trips as well.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Melon in tha house! lol


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

Ice Blue 19 Cat with 150 etec. I can't go anywhere without somebody stopping to ask about it. I should be carrying shoalwater brochures. Looking to get a trolling motor..any recommendations?


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

You guys need to stop it. Your making me want to trade in my boat for a Shoalwater. 
Man the Misses is going to not like this idea.


Wish me luck.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My new cat has opened a whole bunch of doors for me and my boys.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree with Melon. I am able to go to new spots that were off limits in my blue wave, and I am able to cover alot more area. It is also alot more fun to drive. The fish cooler has been filling up better than ever before.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anybody know if the new 16ft cat will be like the 19? they have it announced on the website. Also anybody know anything on the 23' cat? Capt Gary Gray said in his article in Texas Saltwater MAg (AUG) that he should have on this month


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Flat's Hunter they are sweet. They also come with a 90hrsp. Should be able to scoot rght along with the 90.They are low profile like the 19' and 14'. My son in that picture is going to get one soon so he says. Call Gene or Bubba at Bell they can really give ya better details. Good luck on your quest for a boat.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

The biggest deciding factor on my quest for a boat is mone.......the WIFE!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Does anybody know if the new 16ft cat will be like the 19? they have it announced on the website. Also anybody know anything on the 23' cat? Capt Gary Gray said in his article in Texas Saltwater MAg (AUG) that he should have on this month


i talked to steve yesterday and he said the first 23 will be popped out of the mold in about two weeks,
mine will be out soon thereafter, so the 21 will be up for sale before long

capt henry


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

katytkd, I have the 55# 12V Motor Guide Wireless on the same rig. The battery can fit under the console. I don't use it very much but it will move the boat good enough for me. I would of preferred a 24V with @ 100 fp of torque but at least I don't have to blow extra money on batteries and worry about getting thrown off the boat when I hit the button on full power. LOL


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Guys, those are great boats and thanks for all the great pics, A Good friend of mine had one and I loved ridding in it. Fast on top of the water and would run real skinny. I would love to have one, But there is no way my wife is going to ride in a boat with no sides&#8230;..


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My wife said the same thing. Then I let my big mouth get me trouble. Kept asking her anyhow knowing she wouldn't go. Guess she drank too much coffee or something that morning because when I was pulling out I her a loud scream....*wait!!!!!!.*Next thing i know i'm going down the highway with her yacking louder than Eastman on the radio. What a bummer! lol


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys i am really liking that 19 cat what do the numbers look like on that? just a roud a bout...

Thanks


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I never asked? lol


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Do it man, you have had your first boat 6 months, time to trade up.



xtreme01 said:


> Hey guys i am really liking that 19 cat what do the numbers look like on that? just a roud a bout...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Would everyone with the new 19 Cat post some performance numbers with the motor attached? More pictures would be cool also!


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

This Bajo is no longer mine, but it use to be! I sold it about 4 years ago and purchased a 15' John Sport. I really liked the boat....it was # 6 of only 7 produced at the time.....some kind of squabble between the designer and Shoalwater I think....anyway, this hull design has become very popular since 1997 when the origional design was built in POC. You can still see this boat prowling the Estes Flats most weekends.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

bslittle79 said:


> Would everyone with the new 19 Cat post some performance numbers with the motor attached? More pictures would be cool also!


Will have some after this weekend.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Hey you never know??? we are fixing to buy a house so the old lady said i could not get a new boat until she has a house. if and when i do buy a new one i am really considering going smaller and shallower. I saw one of these 19 cats the other day and boy they are nice.



Flat's Hunter said:


> Do it man, you have had your first boat 6 months, time to trade up.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

That hull looks exactly like a Darge Scout.



FXSTB said:


> This Bajo is no longer mine, but it use to be! I sold it about 4 years ago and purchased a 15' John Sport. I really liked the boat....it was # 6 of only 7 produced at the time.....some kind of squabble between the designer and Shoalwater I think....anyway, this hull design has become very popular since 1997 when the origional design was built in POC. You can still see this boat prowling the Estes Flats most weekends.


----------



## salty angler (Jun 13, 2007)

can not really tell, but looks very close to an Attacka Flat.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon's cat will handle chop like I never would have believed, that suka is bad!


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

salty angler said:


> can not really tell, but looks very close to an Attacka Flat.


There have been a few manufacturers that have popped molds off this hull design. The Bajo was the first.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

I am getting close to 50mph on my 19 cat w/150 etec with a 4 blade prop. Cruises real well 38-40 mph. Not sure of the fuel mileage, but it seems to really be sipping the gas.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Top Speed @ 50. I like to cruise @ 40. Sips gas and runs scary shallow. This boat handles the rough stuff better than you could imagine. You will just have to ride in one to appreciate what everyone is saying. The only problem I had was porposing. The cavitation plate took care of that and it still will hit 50+.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice rigs fellas


----------



## boikie (Mar 31, 2006)

Have only been running this for a few months (have a 24' carolina skiff) but really like the ride and the raised deck gives a great vantage point


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Shoal Time said:


> 08 21' Cat with Merc 225 PROXS...


I've been in this beast... She will get it done and then some. VERY impressive!


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Does anybody know if the new 16ft cat will be like the 19? they have it announced on the website. Also anybody know anything on the 23' cat? Capt Gary Gray said in his article in Texas Saltwater MAg (AUG) that he should have on this month


The new 16' and 23' cat hulls are the same design as the 19'. I talked to shoalwater's aluminum guy last monday and he said they were popping the first 16' that week sometime. He also said the finishing touches were being put on the mold for the 23'. That is gonna be a beast.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

POC Transplant said:


> The new 16' and 23' cat hulls are the same design as the 19'. I talked to shoalwater's aluminum guy last monday and he said they were popping the first 16' that week sometime. He also said the finishing touches were being put on the mold for the 23'. That is gonna be a beast.


When someone gets pics of the newbies post them up quick, I cant wait


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Have had mine for about a month and am loving it, have ran in 6" with 3 people (on accident lol) and never got stuck and cuts the chop nicely


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sweet looking ride dwhite.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Horns23 said:


> Top Speed @ 50. I like to cruise @ 40. Sips gas and runs scary shallow. This boat handles the rough stuff better than you could imagine. You will just have to ride in one to appreciate what everyone is saying. The only problem I had was porposing. The cavitation plate took care of that and it still will hit 50+.


I had a 20' LaGuna that would porpose, Put trim tabs on ...stopped that right away.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Mine had the blaster on the back. I took it off and Bubba sent me alittle cavitation plate I installed. Took the porposing out some but still helps on the hole shot.Also I gain a few mph. Gonna still swapp for a three blade and try and get alittle more out of the 115. Hit 41 the other day with just me in it. With two or three around 38 or 39mph. Depending on there weight.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Just curious what cav plates are ya'll putting on these cats. I am in the process of revamping my majek and selling it this will be most likely my next boat hopefully early next year.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

The cav plate I have on my boat is one that shoalwater made. Had them put it on last month. It has made a world of difference on my boat. Take off is much better and it is easier to to hold rpms steady at slower speeds. It has even made running across choppy water better.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*1995 Shoalwater Laguna 20*

Here's my baby the "Mara K" with her namesake at the helm. Let that be a lesson to ya boys...when you get a boat...name her after your wife. They'll both like it better!


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

Mighty Fine!!!!!



TG


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Boat is nice too.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice boats!


----------



## Shocker (Jul 15, 2005)

Shoalwater Laguna 20, My first boat, had it for about 3 months now, finally got it rigged out the way I want (at least for now), still working on getting the right prop.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

you need some Lone Star Light stickers......


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

katytkd said:


> Ice Blue 19 Cat with 150 etec. I can't go anywhere without somebody stopping to ask about it. I should be carrying shoalwater brochures. Looking to get a trolling motor..any recommendations?


How far can you run that boat with the jack plate on 4 or higher before you catch a buzzer?


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

that's funny you should ask, as it happened for the first time this weekend. I ran from Stingaree to Smith Point, no problems. Fish for a few 5-10 minutes and headed back towards Stingaree (had to help family at beach house). About halfway back the buzzer went off. Stopped boat, raised motor to check the intakes, no junk, waited 2-3 minutes lowered moter and headed back, no problems. Like I said this was the first time for the buzzer to go off. I will let you know if I have any more problems.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I run mine on 4 all the time and never had a buzzer go off. Sometimes I kick it up to 5 in shallow water. Pressure has never dropped below 15psi. I still have the normal water intakes. Looking at the picture the Jack Plate is all the way up (6+). Katytkd, did you ever get a cavitation plate for it?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

19 cat
What are they getting for hull and trailer on the 19 Cat?


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

*My Shoalwater Stealth with 115 Suzuki*


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

can any one tell me if Scat Cat is any good, it sound good and looks but i don't know how it handle the waves, i'm trying to get one but don't know any thing about shallow boat. thanks


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone see the new Shoalwater Bass Boat? It is up on their site, You just can't get a good look at it.


----------



## Speck Tackler (May 28, 2004)

I just sold my 1987 shoalwater.One fish catching machine


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Melon said:


> Anyone see the new Shoalwater Bass Boat? It is up on their site, You just can't get a good look at it.


Aparently, they are turning this hull into a low side v bottom, center console, go fast boat with a pad and power pocket. (ie: majek extreme, marshall intimidator, transport xlr8) They are back in production after the fire now. First boat after fire should be delivered this week. This is good news since i am planning on putting my name on the list in 2 weeks when I get home from offshore!


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

fishnlab said:


> 19 cat
> What are they getting for hull and trailer on the 19 Cat?


Around 19K with raised console is what they are asking.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

All dressed up and in the buff............


----------

